# Did Aurora Make a Herbie the love Bug VW?



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Did Aurora Make a Herbie the love Bug VW?
I purchased a slot car collection the other day and in it was a Herbie VW Love Bug... It is not a Dash VW... any information would be appreciated...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Did Aurora Make a Herbie the love Bug VW?
> I purchased a slot car collection the other day and in it was a Herbie VW Love Bug... It is not a Dash VW... any information would be appreciated...


Bauer made one...


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did not see a Love Bug listed in Bob Beer's book, the first run of VW bugs did have flowers painted on them.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*pictures*



lenny said:


> Bauer made one...


Is this one made by Bauer?



























Bauer Herbie Beetle


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*All American*

The bug you have pictured is a homespun clone.

It's a sloshed resin cast Aurora Beetle. Note how the screw posts are done in the underneath pic. 

Bauer used the Faller offering as their chosen model. While the Aurora and the Faller Beetle offerings are similar, they are not identical. Careful study reveals a glaring disparity in the height to width ratio; that is especially noticeable when viewed at the frontal 3/4 angle. The designers didnt do the Aurora Beetle any favors. 

The Faller designer put a little more Porsche 356 in their Beetle design. The Aurora designer put a little more bicycle helmet in theirs. For air cooled geeks, the difference is night and day. 

Bauer put great attention to detail in their models and executed it at a high level. The clone's detail unfortunately is also not comparable when held to Bauer's standard of finished detail.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

"The Aurora designer put a little more bicycle helmet in theirs."
Awesome comment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Is this one made by Bauer?
> 
> View attachment 189809
> View attachment 189810
> ...


I love Dan's version, have some & sold/traded a few dozen....
(Movie/TV Genre',...go figure :freak: :thumbsup
his version's detail & shape, are 2 me anyways, 1 of the best in HO scale...
& I've had a few 1:1 Beetles from the '60's & a '74 S. Beetle....
used 2 rebuild them 4 fun & $$ in my teens.........

but hey, this is just My opinion, & I'm NO-Expert on slots, just love 'em :thumbsup:

Bubba 123

Dear "Mr. Tantrum", 
any possibilities on re-doing more "Herbies", &/or other Movie/TV Genre' bodies ???... oh & the Dash wheels are perfect, 4 doing the "Love-Bug" moonies :thumbsup:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*More Herbie VW's Dash n Custom Auto World*

More Herbie VW's Dash n Custom Auto World


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slots-n-stuff said:


> More Herbie VW's Dash n Custom Auto World
> View attachment 189825
> View attachment 189826
> View attachment 189827
> View attachment 189828


AW made a "Herbie" 2 (????) 
nice job :thumbsup:

Bubba the confused... :wave:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> AW made a "Herbie" 2 (????)
> nice job :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba the confused... :wave:


Bubba,:thumbsup: AW made a chrome VW.. I stripped it and added homemade decals...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Bubba,:thumbsup: AW made a chrome VW.. I stripped it and added homemade decals...
> View attachment 189830
> View attachment 189831


SWEET!!!
can I buy 1 body from U 4 my collection ??
please PM me w/ answer , $$, name & mail'n addy if so :thumbsup:

TY

Pete:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> AW made a "Herbie" 2 (????)
> nice job :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba the confused... :wave:


You can always identify the AW version of the Beetle Bubba. It's kinda like the old the yield sign gag where it sez "plan ahead" and the "A" and the "D" arent on the sign.

The designer compressed the rear quarter for whatever reason. Follow the B pillar line down to the rocker, then compare the width of the quarter... giggle ... so front to rear everything flows along fine until ya get two thirds of the way along, then there's a big shrunken hiccup were the scale was fudged and then quickly back to original line.

You can really see it with the Dash Herbie in the same pic.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> You can always identify the AW version of the Beetle Bubba. It's kinda like the old the yield sign gag where it sez "plan ahead" and the "A" and the "D" arent on the sign.
> 
> The designer compressed the rear quarter for whatever reason. Follow the B pillar line down to the rocker, then compare the width of the quarter... giggle ... so front to rear everything flows along fine until ya get two thirds of the way along, then there's a big shrunken hiccup were the scale was fudged and then quickly back to original line.
> 
> You can really see it with the Dash Herbie in the same pic.


I know the front wheel axles are wider than the rear on the 1:1's....
Bubba 123


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Personally, I need to see the real shape before picking which HO car looks better:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Did Aurora make a slate blue VW bug? I don't see it in Beers' book but I seem to maybe have one now. I just got it from Epay. I but it next to my standard blue bug and it is lighter and kinda greener. 

Old Blue


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

super8man said:


> Personally, I need to see the real shape before picking which HO car looks better:


my neighbor restored & customized 1 of these a few years ago...
OH, the jaw-dropping stares we got riding around town !!!! :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't think Bauer used the Faller one as their base. Have to put them next to each other. 

Anyway, did you knew that Faller had four versions of their beetle?

Typ 1: Cast in bumpers and painted silver, headlights painted silver, no wipers, no mock sun-roof,
Typ 2: more or less the same body except separate chromed bumpers and clear headlight inserts,
Typ 3: new body, faller called it VW1300, cast in windscreen wiper, sunroof, bigger taillights, VW sign on the hood and different detailing more in line with the then current Beetle model, Bumpers and headlights are the same as typ2.
Typ 4: only difference to typ 3 are the cast-in and no longer clear headlights.

So enough wise cracking for today. I took the discription out of the Faller bible by Müller/Hicks. Btw Jürgen Müller the Müller in Müller/Hicks is the manufacturer of Bauer. 

Mario


----------

